# Tractor with Backblade only?



## osubucks (Jan 26, 2014)

Picked up a large open lot, needing some extra equipment. Will a farm tractor with only a 16ft ebling backblade do any good? How much production can I expect with this setup.

Also do you think I need a front wheel assist or will a 2 wheel drive do the job?

Thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run a tractor and with 10ft rear blade and some times it will spin out and then I lock it in 

A 16ft rear plow You will need 4x4


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Antlerart06;1873541 said:


> I run a tractor and with 10ft rear blade and some times it will spin out and then I lock it in
> 
> A 16ft rear plow You will need 4x4


Again false, you do not NEED 4x4, it's nicer but not needed.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I would highly suggest 4wd as you'll double efficiency. There are a few guys around here that run just back blades. I personally don't as they are far less efficient but you can get a lot of work done with them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What weight 4WD would you want a 16' on Dave?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;1874266 said:


> What weight 4WD would you want a 16' on Dave?


Not directed at me, but I'd want big. I've got a 7230 IVT 4x4 that we put a 10' pusher on, and while it could handle a 12 or MAYBE a 14, I'd rather be a little easier on my machines.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

beanz27;1874337 said:


> Not directed at me, but I'd want big. I've got a 7230 IVT 4x4 that we put a 10' pusher on, and while it could handle a 12 or MAYBE a 14, I'd rather be a little easier on my machines.


Damn. I was thinking a small frame 6000 series (6105-6140) would be able to pull one.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a JD 5603 with a 16ft and it works just fine for the back blade. Front is a 8-14' metal Plessis. All depends on the snow and how long of pushs you have. It is 4wd.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1874369 said:


> Damn. I was thinking a small frame 6000 series (6105-6140) would be able to pull one.


It will pull one fine as it's really only an Ebling is only 8.5ft with with wings. A 10ft on 7230 is way undersized we've ran 12 ft pushers and 12-18 snowings on small frame 7000 series for over 10 years and never had any problems. On light storms they have even pushed 14's.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

JD Dave;1875975 said:


> It will pull one fine as it's really only an Ebling is only 8.5ft with with wings. A 10ft on 7230 is way undersized we've ran 12 ft pushers and 12-18 snowings on small frame 7000 series for over 10 years and never had any problems. On light storms they have even pushed 14's.


It really has no issues and could go bigger. Our issue is drifting, if it didn't drift like it does I'd have a 14 on it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

beanz27;1874194 said:


> Again false, you do not NEED 4x4, it's nicer but not needed.


You're a 21 year old snot-nose and you're going to talk to him like that?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

beanz27;1874337 said:


> Not directed at me, but I'd want big. I've got a 7230 IVT 4x4 that we put a 10' pusher on, and while it could handle a 12 or MAYBE a 14, I'd rather be a little easier on my machines.


Hey Beanz27 that is one sweet tractor. I understand you want to take it easy on your equipment but a 10 foot pusher is way to small. That tractor can handle the 14 foot very safely, and you would increase your productivity by 40%. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

osubucks;1873529 said:


> Picked up a large open lot, needing some extra equipment. Will a farm tractor with only a 16ft ebling backblade do any good? How much production can I expect with this setup.
> 
> Also do you think I need a front wheel assist or will a 2 wheel drive do the job?
> 
> Thanks


I know JD already answered this question, on short pulls it will work fine, on longer pulls if will just stop the tractor dead in its tracks.


----------



## Peak Roofing (Jan 12, 2015)

My 5101 pulls a 16' ebling, but once the snow gets to the front tires it will bog it down so you have to dump the load. Mine is 4x4. For productivity I wouldn't consider plowing without 4x4. If I can plownim 2 I do, but I rarely can do it.


----------

